# Cuando estaba en la escuela . . .



## FlorenceC140

Cuando estaba en la escuela, tuve muchos amigos.  Íbamos las fiestas todos los fines de semana.  Hoy en día, no voy a las fiestas jamás.  Supongo que es porque soy demasiada vieja y la mayoría de mis amigos tienen hijos y el resto son viejos chotos.
 
Please correct my mistakes.


----------



## xOoeL

Cuando estaba en la escuela, *tenía *muchos amigos. Íbamos *a *fiestas todos los fines de semana. Hoy en día, no voy a fiestas jamás. Supongo que es porque soy demasiada vieja (prefiero *mayor*) y la mayoría de mis amigos tienen hijos y el resto son viejos *chotos (what does it mean? "chochos"?)*.


----------



## FlorenceC140

No estaba segura si necesité utilizar "chocho" o "choto" . . . He visto ambos terminos usado para decir la misma palabra.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=42193
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=42193

Supongo que cada país es diferente.


----------



## xOoeL

Te recomiendo usar "chocho", ya que la otra palabra no aparece en el diccionario de la RAE.
Otra corrección:  "soy demasiad*o* vieja/mayor"


----------



## Iararo

En la escuela tenía muchos amigos. Íbamos a fiestas todos los fines de semana. Ahora no voy a ninguna. Supongo que es porque soy demasiado vieja y la mayoría de mis amigos tienen hijos y el resto son viejos "chochos" (o "y el resto están chocheando").
Viejos chotos es similar a decir "fucking viejos" ... No es nada polite.


----------



## FlorenceC140

Ok . .. Voy a usar "chocho," pero mi diccionario se dice "demasiado/da."

Soy una mujer, No soy demasiadA viejA?


----------



## Orgullomoore

Cuidado, "chocho" (o "chocha") puede ser una palabrota acá. Es como decir "pussy". Not nice.


----------



## FlorenceC140

Iararo said:


> En la escuela tenía muchos amigos. Íbamos a fiestas todos los fines de semana. Ahora no voy a ninguna. Supongo que es porque soy demasiado vieja y la mayoría de mis amigos tienen hijos y el resto son viejos "chochos" (o "y el resto están chocheando").
> Viejos chotos es similar a decir "fucking viejos" ... No es nada polite.


 
Sí pero estoy hablando sobre mis amigos y no les molesta.


----------



## xOoeL

No, eres "demasiado vieja".
Aquí "demasiado" es un adverbio sinónimo de "excesivamente", por lo que no tiene que concordar.  En inglés sería "too".
"Demasiado" debe concordar con el sustantivo cuando actúa de adjetivo, como en "hay demasiadas ratas".  En inglés sería "too much/many"


----------



## FlorenceC140

So only sometimes it's the gender changes with the subject.

Originally, I said "choto."  Then, I was told I shouldn't say that, and I should say "chocho" and then I'm told that I shouldn't say that.  I simply want to say "old farts."  Is there any word that we can ALL come to agreement with to convey that meaning?


----------



## xOoeL

It depends on the function.  When "demasiado" is an adverb, it doesn't change.  When it's an adjective, it always changes.


----------



## Orgullomoore

xOoeL said:


> No, eres "demasiado vieja".
> Aquí "demasiado" es un adverbio sinónimo de "excesivamente", por lo que no tiene que concordar.  En inglés sería "too".
> "Demasiado" debe concordar con el sustantivo cuando actúa de adjetivo, como en "hay demasiadas ratas". En inglés sería "too much/many"



Precisely  Like you would say "Tengo demasiados años" because "demasiados" has to agree with "años" (but it sounds funky). 

Hay demasiados viejos aquí. 
Los que están aquí, son demasiado (muy) viejos. 

Lo mismo ocurre con "medio". 

La señora está medio feliz.


----------



## Iararo

Sí, pero sólo fijate *a quién* se lo decís. Entre amigos se oye, pero no en una conversación formal.
Con respecto a demasiado, en este caso es *do. *Igual sería para medio/media: estoy medio loca / cansada, etc.. Significa que estás algo/un poco loca, cansada, etc. Si decís media loca/cansada, significaría "la mitad".


----------



## FlorenceC140

Iararo said:


> Sí, pero sólo fijate *a quién* se lo decís. Entre amigos se oye, pero no en una conversación formal.
> Con respecto a demasiado, en este caso es *do. *Igual sería para medio/media: estoy medio loca / cansada, etc.. Significa que estás algo/un poco loca, cansada, etc. Si decís media loca/cansada, significaría "la mitad".


 
This is not a formal conversation . . . merely hypothetical, and I'm talking about my close friends who DO NOT mind if I call them old farts. I just want to know how to say it or something equivalent please. I am not here to learn etiquette.
Thanks


----------



## Iararo

Maybe your are not here to lear etiquette but we are all in the forum to learn. When you say "Sí pero estoy hablando sobre mis amigos y no les molesta" this means your are talking *about* them, not *with* them. So personally, I didn't know to whom you were talking.


----------



## FlorenceC140

Iararo said:


> Maybe your are not here to lear etiquette but we are all in the forum to learn. When you say "Sí pero estoy hablando sobre mis amigos y no les molesta" this means your are talking *about* them, not *with* them. So personally, I didn't know to whom you were talking.


 
As I stated above, this is purely hypothetical and I am not actually talking to ANYONE.  This is for my own personal education.  I wouldn't have a formal conversation involving the expression "old fart" in any language.


----------



## xOoeL

No discutamos.
Ya dijo que era en una conversación informal.  En todo caso, el diccionario de la RAE no identifica "chocho/chochear" como vulgar.  Yo se lo he oído a políticos.  Creo que "...son viejos chochos", "...están chocheando" y "...chochean" con traducciones válidas en este caso.


----------



## mrbilal87

FlorenceC140 said:


> This is not a formal conversation  . . . merely hypothetical, and I'm talking about my close friends who DO NOT mind if I call them old farts.  I just want to know how to say it please.  I am not here to learn etiquette.
> Thanks



Hello,

No need to get huffy. How about "vagos"? "Viejo chocho" means old fart but I think they're indicating that it's a bit more offensive than it's English equivalent, so you have to be careful with it. I'm sure you wouldn't want to call even your friends "old pussies."

Cheers!


----------



## xOoeL

*chocho**, cha**.*
 (Voz onomat.).
* 1.* adj. Que chochea.
* 2.* adj. coloq. Lelo de puro cariño.*
chochear**.*
 (De _chocho_).
* 1.* intr. Tener debilitadas las facultades mentales por efecto de la edad.
* 2.* intr. coloq. Extremar el cariño y afición a personas o cosas, a punto de conducirse como quien *chochea.

Fuente: DRAE
*


----------



## FlorenceC140

mrbilal87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> No need to get huffy. How about "vagos"? "Viejo chocho" means old fart but I think they're indicating that it's a bit more offensive than it's English equivalent, so you have to be careful with it. I'm sure you wouldn't want to call even your friends "old pussies."
> 
> Cheers!


 
I'm not getting huffy, I'm simply asking for a way to convey that expression, but instead I kept getting comments on what is and isn't appropriate and that's not what I was asking for and if it's stronger than the English equivalent, maybe there is something lighter that I could say to express the same meaning.


----------



## xOoeL

La verdad es que no sé cómo de viejos son tus amigos.
Si de verdad chochean (tienen las facultades mentales disminuidas por la edad) entonces es chochean sin más que discutir, pues no es un tabú ni mucho menos.
Si simplemente es que ya no están a la moda o no gustan de hacer cosas propias de la juventud también podrías decir "mis amigos son unos carrozas".


----------



## FlorenceC140

xOoeL said:


> La verdad es que no sé cómo de viejos son tus amigos.
> Si de verdad chochean (tienen las facultades mentales disminuidas por la edad) entonces es chochean sin más que discutir, pues no es un tabú ni mucho menos.
> Si simplemente es que ya no están a la moda o no gustan de hacer cosas propias de la juventud también podrías decir "mis amigos son unos carrozas".


 
My friends aren't old. It's just an expression. A way to say that because they don't want to go to parties anymore, they are old farts. For example:

A--"Hey Sonya! What are you doing tonight? Do you want to go to Carmen's party with me?"

B--"Nah, I'm tired. I think I'm just going to do the crossword puzzle and watch Jeopardy."

A--"OH, BOO, you old fart!"


----------



## nellie1973

Florence... definitelt call them "viejos chochos"... it's a great expression! 

See ya!


----------



## xOoeL

Ahhhhh.  Entonces son unos *carrozas* (al menos en España).
Chochear es otra cosa.
Uno empieza a chochear cuando se olvida de los cumpleaños, de lo que hizo ayer, de apagar la calefacción,...


----------



## FlorenceC140

xOoeL said:


> Ahhhhh. Entonces son unos *carrozas* (al menos en España).
> Chochear es otra cosa.
> Uno empieza a chochear cuando se olvida de los cumpleaños, de lo que hizo ayer, de apagar la calefacción,...


 
Gracias!!!!


----------



## Qñerty

Cuidado, que "carrozas" no se entiende fuera de España.


----------



## Bridgita

Qñerty said:


> Cuidado, que "carrozas" no se entiende fuera de España.


 
So which word would be the best to describe "old fart?"

There have been 

viejos choto
viejos chochos
vagos
carrozas

All of which have been suggested and then said to "be careful" with. After reading this thread, I'm quite curious how "old fart" would translate.


----------



## xOoeL

Qñerty said:


> Cuidado, que "carrozas" no se entiende fuera de España.


*Lo veía venir*.  Y eso que no aparece marcada como propia de España en el DRAE.  La verdad es que pienso que hay más formas de decirlo, pero no me vienen a la cabeza.


----------



## nellie1973

literally "old fart" is "viejo pedo" !!


----------



## Mirlo

nellie1973 said:


> literally "old fart" is "viejo pedo" !!


 

pedo significa "borracho" en México"
saludos,


----------



## xOoeL

Mirlo said:


> pedo significa "borracho" en México"
> saludos,



Y en España.  "Viejo pedo" no es una buena traducción.


> DRAE:
> * 4.* adj. vulg. Ebrio, bajo los efectos del alcohol o de otra droga. _Volvió de la fiesta pedo perdido._


----------



## Bridgita

xOoeL said:


> Y en España. "Viejo pedo" no es una buena traducción.


 
Wow, if nothing can be agreed upon for "old fart," then maybe you could use another word with a similar meaning for the one Florence explained above. Maybe "party pooper?" I know it loses some of it's meaning, but maybe it will be translatable without causing a ruckus.


----------



## TheOne

Hola

*CHOTO *o *JOTO* es una expresión mexicana que significa *GAY*,* TRAVESTI* u *HOMOSEXUAL *pero que no es ofensiva como decir PU.... 

La puedes decir entre amigos o familiares sin parecer malhablado.

De acuerdo al contexto, me parece mejor utilizar *CHOTO* que CHOCHO, porque está hablando de que del universo total de amigos, unos tuvieron hijos y el resto eran Gays u Homosexuales, lo cual concuerda con el hecho de no tener hijos, porque los Chotos normalmente no tienen hijos, salvo que los adopten. 

Es decir, se refiere a que de todos sus amigos, unos tienen hijos y los otros no, porque son Gays.

Saludos


----------



## Mirlo

I vote for *" viejos chochos*" por que se usa en España y lo he escuchado en Panamá.
a ver que dicen los demás, 
saludos,


----------



## nellie1973

hang on hang on... the viejo pedo bit was in reply to 





Bridgita said:


> After reading this thread, I'm quite curious how "old fart" would translate.


 
it's a literal translation, never used! I had already supported the use of "viejo chocho" when speaking amongst friends....


----------



## Mirlo

nellie1973 said:


> hang on hang on... the viejo pedo bit was in reply to
> 
> it's a literal translation, never used! I had already supported the use of "viejo chocho" when speaking amongst friends....


 
I'm sorry I was confuse: we don't use "pedo" for fart we use "peo" so to me It' does not make sense literally.
Saludos,


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> Y eso que no aparece marcada como propia de España en el DRAE.



Sería un trabajo titánico. Ni siquiera salen marcadas las palabras más obvias, como vosotros, chaval, tío (persona cuyo nombre y condición se ignoran), vídeo, chófer, soja (que también se dice en Argentina), chándal, mando a distancia, bragas, noria (gran rueda con asientos que gira verticalmente), armario empotrado, canguro (niñera), col lombarda, estanco (tienda donde se venden  tabaco y cerillas), guarro, cachondo, interviú, y un larguísimo etcétera.


----------



## xOoeL

Qñerty said:


> Sería un trabajo titánico. Ni siquiera salen marcadas las palabras más obvias, como vosotros, chaval, tío (persona cuyo nombre y condición se ignoran), vídeo, chófer, soja (que también se dice en Argentina), chándal, mando a distancia, bragas, noria (gran rueda con asientos que gira verticalmente), armario empotrado, canguro (niñera), col lombarda, estanco (tienda donde se venden  tabaco y cerillas), guarro, cachondo, interviú, y un larguísimo etcétera.



Me estoy quedando muerto con las palabras que has puesto.  ¿No se usan ahí?
Vosotros ya sé que no.
Chaval viene del caló (lenguaje de los gitanos españoles) así que me lo imaginaba.
Tío (como man o dude) también me imaginaba que es de España (aunque yo no la uso).
Vídeo, supongo que es por video (al revés que icono/ícono).
Chófer viene del francés y puedo imaginar que no se usa en América (yo tampoco la uso, digo conductor, pero no sé qué decís ahí).
Chándal, que también es del francés, pues lo mismo.
Cachondo es coloquial y entiendo que sea de invención española.
 Interviú no se usa en España más que para la conocida revista

Pero, ¿y las otras?  ¿qué decís ahí?  Tengo mucha curiosidad, aunque se salga del tema.

Respecto al tema, no sé si "viejo aburrido" podría servir.


----------



## nellie1973

muermo tambien


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> Vídeo, supongo que es por video (al revés que icono/ícono). Así es
> Chófer viene del francés y puedo imaginar que no se usa en América (yo tampoco la uso, digo conductor, pero no sé qué decís ahí). Decimos indistintamente conductor y chofer /chofér/ (o sea, más afrancesados aún).
> Interviú no se usa en España más que para la conocida revista. El DPD dice que se usaba en España. Pero el DRAE no la marca como española.
> 
> Pero, ¿y las otras?  ¿qué decís ahí?  Tengo mucha curiosidad, aunque se salga del tema.



 soja (que también se dice en Argentina). soya
 mando a distancia. control remoto
 bragas. calzones (Chile), cuadros (Chile), pantaletas, tanga
 noria (gran rueda con asientos que gira verticalmente). rueda de Chicago (Chile), rueda de la fortuna (Chile), vuelta al mundo (Argentina). Ver  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21942
 armario empotrado. closet (Chile), placard (Argentina)
 canguro.  niñera, o si se quiere ser muy específico, _baby sitter. _El DPD recomienda niñera por horas.
 col lombarda. repollo morado (Chile)
 estanco (tienda donde se venden tabaco y cerillas). El concepto no existe  en Chile. Sería tabaquería o algo así.
 guarro, cachondo. Palabras coloquiales
Nota: estas palabras no se usan nunca en Chile y supongo que en toda América. Se entienden soja (porque soya es casi igual), mando a distancia (si uno se pone a pensarlo), bragas (si uno ha leído novelas escritas o traducidas en España). Muchos jóvenes asiduos a foros entienden guarro y cachondo, aunque el otro día un joven en una radio chilena aseguraba que cachondo significaba algo diferente (alegre, creo). Las demás no se conocen ni se entienden (quizás armario empotrado, pero pensándolo mucho).


----------



## xOoeL

Gracias por la ampliación de léxico que me acabas de hacer.
Respecto a "mando a distancia", tengo que decir que sólo se usa cuando el control remoto es pequeño y desacoplado.
En España, tal y como yo lo entiendo, un control remoto es, como dice el DRAE, un dispositivo que regula a distancia el funcionamiento de un aparato, mecanismo o sistema.  Así, si yo tengo una tienda con un botón en el mostrador para abrir la puerta sólo a quien yo quiera, eso sería un "control remoto", pero si tengo un aparatito pequeño (mejor sin cables) para abrir la puerta, pues eso es un "mando a distancia".  Sin embargo, la tecnología se conoce como "control remoto" solamente.  Ejemplo: "Mi televisor/bomba/coche funciona por control remoto, uso un mando a distancia para controlarlo"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Yo lo diría de esta manera:
Cuando iba a la escuela, tenía muchos amigos. Íbamos de fiesta todos los fines de semana. Hoy en día, jamás voy de fiesta. Supongo que es porque soy (o estoy) demasiado vieja y la mayoría de mis amigos tiene hijos y el resto chochea.
Porque no se está, sino que se va a la escuela.
Y se va fiesta, más bien que a fiesta.


----------



## Qñerty

Me gustó esta frase


xOoeL said:


> "Mi televisor/bomba/coche funciona por control remoto, uso un mando a distancia para controlarlo"



En Chile costaría adaptarla sin que suene ridícula: "Mi televisor/bomba/coche funciona por control remoto, uso un control remoto para controlarlo"

O esta otra


> "La correa transportadora de esa fábrica funciona por control remoto, pero no tiene un mando a distancia, sino que se activa un botón en la pantalla de un ordenador."


----------



## xOoeL

Pues eso.  Lo que quería hacer era evidenciar que en España se puede usar control remoto como sustituto de mando a distancia, pero no siempre del otro modo.  Si dices "el control remoto del televisor/aire acondicionado/minicadena" sonará extraño.  Para el resto de cosas habituales (el coche/carro/cochera/...), control remoto no suena tal raro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿No se ha perdido el camino entre las fiestas escolares y la chochez por un lado, y el mando a distancia del TV por el otro?


----------



## xOoeL

Sí.  Se nota en que FlorenceC140 hace ya unas cuantas entradas que dejó de participar en la conversación.
De todas formas, yo ya advertí que me estaba saliendo del tema y ya he concluido mis aportaciones a la hebra.


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> Sí.  Se nota en que FlorenceC140 hace ya unas cuantas entradas que dejó de participar en la conversación.
> De todas formas, yo ya advertí que me estaba saliendo del tema y ya he concluido mis aportaciones a la hebra.



Yo estaba cruzando los dedos para que ninguno de los moderadores se diera cuenta de que estábamos tan descaradamente fuera de tema.


----------



## mirx

FlorenceC140 said:


> I'm not getting huffy, I'm simply asking for a way to convey that expression, but instead I kept getting comments on what is and isn't appropriate and that's not what I was asking for and if it's stronger than the English equivalent, maybe there is something lighter that I could say to express the same meaning.


 

what you have seen is that we don't agree, spanish changes so much from country to country, even within regions, but as far as I can see "chochos" wouldn´t raise an eyebrow in México or Spain. If I were asked to translate "old farts" I would say viejos chochos, my mom keeps telling my dad. "Tu ya ni sabes lo que dices, ya chocheas"


----------



## SuperCholo

FlorenceC140 said:


> So only sometimes it's the gender changes with the subject.
> 
> Originally, I said "choto." Then, I was told I shouldn't say that, and I should say "chocho" and then I'm told that I shouldn't say that. I simply want to say "old farts." Is there any word that we can ALL come to agreement with to convey that meaning?


 

in this context, the meaning is clearly evident and you should feel confident that "viejos chochos" will not be construed as "old vaginas"  

- some of my friends ahve kids and some are old vaginas -

aun mas, concuerdo con manuel en que seria mejor usar "y el resto chochea"


----------

